# Great Deal!



## hoppie (Dec 11, 2012)

Checked out Walmart.com after someone posted a great deal on stands the other day, just to see if any had popped up and they were selling a loc on/speed steps package. $50 for loc on and 3 speed steps. Here is link if interested.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...n-Tree-Stand-Set-of-3-Rapid-Rails/22018250#rr


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks! Just bought a couple of those.


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 11, 2012)

Picked up 2 of these.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 11, 2012)

4 on the way here.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 11, 2012)

Bought two also.


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 12, 2012)

Never hunted a lock on....but for 50 bucks, dang!


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 12, 2012)

thats a sweet deal right their cant go wrong.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 12, 2012)

Gee thanks, you guys just spent $50 for me... : )
Even the shipping was only a couple dollars! [beats standing in line at a local Walmart]!
Thanks for the notice....been wanting to try those style steps and compare to the stick ladders I've been using.
I think I would add an extra strap to the stand itself {I am}. The ones I have use two buckled straps.


----------



## Cool (Dec 12, 2012)

ordered 2......... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hoppie (Dec 12, 2012)

Shoot I was not planning on buying another loc on, but could not pass it up. Already got the tree picked out, now just let ol sad daddy walk by. Glad yall got use out of it too.


----------



## hoppie (Dec 12, 2012)

ryanwhit said:


> 4 on the way here.



Man great deer Ryan.


----------



## applejuice (Dec 12, 2012)

I ordered on too, thanks for the link.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!  I wasn't planning on buying any more lock-ons stands this year, but this is too good to pass up.  Probably gonna order a couple and try em!


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dang, that is a steal.  I just got 3.  Can never have too many loc ons.


----------



## benellisbe (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, I ordered a couple myself.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Dec 12, 2012)

It appears to be out of stock now. Hopefully my order went through in time!


----------



## applejuice (Dec 12, 2012)

Anybody have one of these stands already?


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks so much Hoppie! 

TurkeyBird they were out of stock and must have got more in. I logged on first and were out. Then 10 minutes later I got back on the link and they were in stock.

Get 'em while they last.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 12, 2012)

grabbed two!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 12, 2012)

Keep trying if they show out of stock...it updates quite often.  I got 2 headed in.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 12, 2012)

Just ordered 2.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the good deal, "hoppie"! 

Glad Walmart keeps restocking their online inventory when I saw a few times earlier that it was out-of-stock, so I was blessed to make a purchase successfully, too, tonight thanks to everyone's updates.


----------



## GaHitman (Dec 13, 2012)

Its a good deal. But when i went on the link, it said 3 rails at the top of the page, but when i clicked on description (at the bottom), it said comes with 2 - 32" rails??? So do you get 3 rails or 2??


----------



## jmoughton (Dec 13, 2012)

When I tried to cash out for 1 it said my total was 90.00


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 13, 2012)

the same ad now shows $89. Checked my receipt from yesterday morning's purchase order and it shows THREE rails and the stand, all for $54 shipped to my house...only a couple bucks for shipping included in that price!
I think they just pulled that offer. 

Early birds got the 'tree stand bundle' worms!


----------



## hoppie (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad yall could join in on that deal. I bet they were trying to figure out the sudden rush of orders. Crazy how quickly we helped get rid of their inventory.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 13, 2012)

Dang....they $89 now?  Got 2 last night tho for $49


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 13, 2012)

Even at $89, that's a heck of a deal.  But compared to $49...I guess it isn't so good.

Glad I got some at the $49...thanks to a text by another member


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow. That was fast. Got my two just now. Rifle holder, bow holder, 30'pull cord, and a cable lock


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 13, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Wow. That was fast. Got my two just now. Rifle holder, bow holder, 30'pull cord, and a cable lock



Me too.

Funny thing is each box is shipped separate  

One Fedex van brought one box.  Then another Fedex truck brought another couple of boxes....but I'm still missing one last set of climbing sticks.   

I guess I'm going to get those tomorrow.


----------



## applejuice (Dec 13, 2012)

Pics or your lying



Lets see the stand


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 13, 2012)

There you go. I quit lying 30 years and 2 days ago, wife's too smart.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the email mine shipped too.  Yours got there quick!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 13, 2012)

I paid $3.88 and got priority shipping


----------



## applejuice (Dec 13, 2012)

Cool 
Mine wont be here til next week. I should have got 2 instead of 1 at that price !


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Dec 13, 2012)

Why do u have to call sombody a liar juicy juice? All u had to do is get online and find out for yourself roosterfish.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine were shipped $0.99 per set.  No prior ity mail for me


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 13, 2012)

I think you're right. I ordered from Cabelas, Brownell's, Boyds, and Walmart the same night. My wife told me that I never like what she buys me, so order what you want. And I did.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 13, 2012)

The other day I went online and put three in my cart from my phone. I went back this morning and on the website they were now $89. However I checked out from the three I saved and still got them for $49 each.

I also checked to pick them up at the store and there was no shipping charge.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 13, 2012)

4 showed up today.  went back and ordered 2 more yesterday.  stocked up now!


----------



## hoppie (Dec 13, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Mine were shipped $0.99 per set.  No prior ity mail for me



Was getting on here to check and see if anybody else got there's. Ordered Tuesday night and mine and my brothers were at our houses. That is crazy. Low price and got rid of fast, hmmmm. Anybody think they are hot?


----------



## MossyCreek (Dec 13, 2012)

got my 2 sets in today too.already got them put together,they are alot nicer then i thought.we all practically stole these


----------



## hoppie (Dec 13, 2012)

MossyCreek said:


> got my 2 sets in today too.already got them put together,they are alot nicer then i thought.we all practically stole these



I thought same thing. Comfy big seat and much bigger platform than expected. Lock, rope, and hangers we 're a great bonus. Almost feel like I should take them some more money. Almost.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 13, 2012)

Appreciate all the shipment updates, especially the cool photos.  Glad folks got 'em quickly. All kinds of good things with this fine deal.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 14, 2012)

*back on!!!*

You guys that want this deal...keep CHECKING, they go to $89 for a short while but then go back to the $50 dollar deal for the bundle! Restocking in progress..they must have a BUNCH of these!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 14, 2012)

I want some !!!!!....Come back 50.00!!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 14, 2012)

dangit,,,$89 now


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 14, 2012)

Kinda wishing I would have bought more!


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 14, 2012)

from what I can tell reading about this same deal on Archery Talk, it comes and goes during the day. $49, $89, $45, $89....just keep logging into the link. I think they just get bogged down with orders [?].

BTW-how do you like these steps? I've been using stick ladders - 3 or 4 4' sections of single pole that fit together. These 'seperate' ladder pieces don't look quite as stable but look to be nice for a top location next to a hang on that is a bit harder to step into?

I really like hang ons for being able to get up past large/small limbs that would be impassible with a climber. Wished I had discovered hang/loc ons a long time ago!!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay I am going to tell you what I have done and maybe it will help. I was text the link to these stands and I was hunting. So I set up an account and saved three. I did not purchase them at that time. I did not think about it again until I saw this thread yesterday. At that time I clicked on the link and of course the stand were $89. However I logged in and went to my "saved for later". In it the stands were still $49. I checked out and got three for that price. This morning I read some more on the thread about the price changing back and forth. So I checked the site and the stands were $89. Just to see I went back in to my "saved for later" and I still had the stand in there. I added them to my cart and checked out and got three more at the $49 price! So if you catch it at $49, add some to your "saved for later" and you can get them when you want!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 14, 2012)

Alright I figured out how I did it. Obviously when I saved them I get the price that I saved them. I saved three. However when I checked out yesterday I only moved one from my "saved for later" folder to my shopping cart. Once it was on my shopping cart I then changed the quantity to three and checked out. So when I went back today I still had two in my "saved for later" folder!  So I moves one to the shopping cart and changed the quantity to three and checked out again. So therefor I can buy some more cause I have one more in my "saved for later" file.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^^^^ I'll take some off ya hands if u get more...pm me if u wanna sell some


----------



## hoppie (Dec 14, 2012)

I kind of wish I had bought more now too. I had no idea the seat and platform (not huge by any means, but good size) were as big as they are. Excited about this setup.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I'm not trying to be selfish but I am going to load up for my self. I have wanted/needed the equipment for multiple sets and I'm going to keep all I can get.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm going to sell one on the S&S for $150.


----------



## jkwolek_71 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got mine for 49...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 14, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> I'm going to sell one on the S&S for $150.



No surprise there!


----------



## scottc (Dec 14, 2012)

What a deal got mine yesterday next day shipping,nice stands. The rapid rail even came with 2 screw in bow holders, a 30ft pull rope and a cable lock. I should have got more than 2.


----------



## benellisbe (Dec 14, 2012)

same here.  $2.88 for shipping (total) on 2 of them.  Wish I would have picked up 4.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like the full body harness also has a lineman's belt. 

The hang-on treestand is Ameristep's Model 7201 Avenger Hang-on stand:  



http://www.ameristep.com/treestands/7203_avenger.html 

- AVENGER HANG-ON
• Model: #7201 






Avenger





http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=21013660&findingMethod=rr 

Bone Collector Ultra-Portable Hang-On Tree Stand (only 10 lbs!) 

- Model No.:	WMHO-7201

- "Full body harness with linemen's belt"

- 35 sec. video from Bone Collector Michael Waddell that did not provide the embed html code. 








http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=21013661&findingMethod=rr 

Bone Collector Steel Rapid Rail Combo Kit (set of 3) 








http://www.ameristep.com/treestands/7108_rails.html

STEEL RAPID RAILS






Ameristep Rapid Rails


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow...this thing keeps on getting better.

Maybe I'll keep the one I was planning on giving to my father in law for Christmas


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 14, 2012)

So far I have ordered 10...........


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 14, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> So far I have ordered 10...........



I know one of those is my christmas present from you...Your the best...


----------



## Mac (Dec 14, 2012)

$89 now for the bundle,  I will keep checking


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 15, 2012)

Post up if anyone checks and it goes below $89. Thanks!


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 15, 2012)

I put one of mine together this morning, took about 10 min.  I set it up on a tree in the yard, its pretty stable.  Seat sits aways away from the tree, and is big, so its plenty comfy.  These things are a steal!


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 15, 2012)

Still a good deal at $90.  The stand is a better stand than what you normally get for $50 or so.  The platform is pretty big, the seat is big, the stand is sturdy and it's very light.  The only problem with it is that its got that disgustingly ugly realtree on it.  The rapid rails are good too.  Not as sweet as the aluminum ones, but still a good deal at the price.  Only problem there is that there's only 3, so you have to pick a forked or branchy tree to get up to above 12 ft.  

Still, a solid deal at $90 and an absolute steal at $50.  My 6 were not enough...


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 15, 2012)

As BornToHuntAndFish pointed out this is the same stand as the Ameristep Avenger a $189 stand. Different black coating but who cares. They are one in the same. I owned an Avenger before it was stolen so it was nice to get one back. I got 3...wish I had gotten more!


----------



## zman (Dec 17, 2012)

Just ordered 3.. put them in my shopping cart and didnt realize it.. went back to check and saw them there and ordered 3.. they honored the 49 price.. merry christmas to me..


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 17, 2012)

zman said:


> Just ordered 3.. put them in my shopping cart and didnt realize it.. went back to check and saw them there and ordered 3.. they honored the 49 price.. merry christmas to me..



im jealous


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally got my last box from Fed Ex...it was my last set of climbing sticks.


----------



## jkwolek_71 (Dec 19, 2012)

Got mine over the weekend.. Got 2 Stands and 1 set of rails... Only order and paid for 1 set of both... Hmmmmm.... anyone get a second set of rails by accident?


----------



## AMobley (Dec 19, 2012)

That thing looks tiny. Anyone tried it out?


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 19, 2012)

Not tiny at all but normal size for a loc-on other than the seat which is actually larger than on most other stands I own.  Overall great stand IMO.

BTW my 3 came in today!!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 19, 2012)

Put mine and the wife's up and I like them going to try them out this weekend.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 19, 2012)

Best $ I've spent on stands in a while! Wish I had gotten a few more!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 19, 2012)

Got my 6 today. Haven't taken them out of the box yet but I am going to look them over tomorrow


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 20, 2012)

How high can you get up with the three rails?


----------



## hound dog (Dec 20, 2012)

Flintridge said:


> How high can you get up with the three rails?



Not high.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 20, 2012)

Flintridge said:


> How high can you get up with the three rails?



I don't think you can get high enough with just three.  I'd bet you can only get 12-15ft max with just 3.  I plan on using a couple screw in steps at the base of the tree, and using 4 total rails.  That should get you to 20 ft.  

I am happy with the stand though.  As stated, the platform is of average size, I have some bigger, but the seat is enormous.  Going to be very comfortable.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 20, 2012)

Flintridge said:


> How high can you get up with the three rails?



Depends on the tree.  3 is usually enough in the midwest on a cottonwood.  be tough to get it above about 11 ft on a strait pine though.  start with 3 screw ins to get up, then your rails, and try to pick a tree with forks or big branches at the right spots.  that's the beauty of the rails as opposed to 20' sticks - you can put them however you need them to get to the appropriate height...but, you gotta pick the right tree too.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 20, 2012)

Flintridge said:


> How high can you get up with the three rails?


 
Most people with a double digit inseam measurement can get 14 or 15' with 3 sections.  With 4 rapid rails, I usually get 18 - 20'.

Sorry Doggie, you went there first...


----------



## Arrow Slinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Is that deal still goin on? i only keep seeing the 89 dollar add


----------



## Arrow Slinger (Dec 20, 2012)

hey BIGRNYRS.. I got a question, i have been looking for that $50 dollar deal and i think its back up to $89 now. But i saw your post about about how you saved the link and i wanted to ask you if there was any way you could send me that link so i could get a couple of those stands? thanks i would really appreciate it!


----------



## zman (Dec 20, 2012)

Ordered mine monday and all 3 came yesterday.. Havent taken them out yet but will be putting one up sat..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 20, 2012)

Front of the box of these Ameristep Rapid Rails states that the three 31" rails reach heights up to 12-14 feet.  

I'm waiting for 2nd e-mail to notify me when the Walmart store receives my missing last box of Rapid Rails.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 21, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I'm waiting for 2nd e-mail to notify me when the Walmart store receives my missing last box of Rapid Rails.



Me too! Wonder how they ended up short on rails with so many orders...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 21, 2012)

Arrow Slinger said:


> hey BIGRNYRS.. I got a question, i have been looking for that $50 dollar deal and i think its back up to $89 now. But i saw your post about about how you saved the link and i wanted to ask you if there was any way you could send me that link so i could get a couple of those stands? thanks i would really appreciate it!



It doesn't work any more. What happened was that when I was sent the link by hounddog I looked at it on my phone. I was in the deer stand at the time. Well I put three in my "save for later". Later on when I went back and ordered they saved them at the $49 price. But this is what happened. I took one of the ones I saved and clicked "move to cart", then I changed the quantity to three in there. Thinking I was buying the three I saved. I paid and went back to my account and there were still two. I moved one more to my cart and changed the quantity to 3 again and checked out again. Then I did it again and changed the quantity to 4. Now all those I saved are gone and there is no more opportunities to buy at that price. Sorry man.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 21, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> Me too! Wonder how they ended up short on rails with so many orders...



Sounds like there's lots of us in this same boat after seeing others reports above, too.  

An old lady at the Walmart store pick-up counter tried to give me an extra free Ameristep Avenger Hang-On or Loc-On treestand, but I was honest with her & told her that was too many of 'em & that she needs to check the shipping label to make sure it had my name on it 1st. Hope that's not what Walmart employees are doing & giving away others Rapid Rails to the wrong customers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 21, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> It doesn't work any more. What happened was that when I was sent the link by hounddog I looked at it on my phone. I was in the deer stand at the time. Well I put three in my "save for later". Later on when I went back and ordered they saved them at the $49 price. But this is what happened. I took one of the ones I saved and clicked "move to cart", then I changed the quantity to three in there. Thinking I was buying the three I saved. I paid and went back to my account and there were still two. I moved one more to my cart and changed the quantity to 3 again and checked out again. Then I did it again and changed the quantity to 4. Now all those I saved are gone and there is no more opportunities to buy at that price. Sorry man.



At 1st I had problems ordering with my Google Chrome web browser where in "My Cart" I clicked on "Proceed to Checkout" & it popped up a message saying "Updating" that stayed on the screen forever not letting me go to the next step to order this $49 hunting combo bundle, so I went to my Microsoft Internet Explorer web browser & ordered it with no problems.  

After reading what you did, I went back to check the  Walmart "My Cart" web page with my Google Chrome web browser & found it's still $49 there.  Like you, I can still increase the quantity & click on update & then "save items for later", but when I click on "Proceed to Checkout" I still experience the same problem with the "Updating" message popping up for a long long time (over 5 minutes & more) but it never goes to the next step for finishing the order.  I still have items saved at $49 & also items for $49 in "My Cart" but I cannot order even one bundle in My Cart because of this same problem with Chrome getting stuck on the "Updating" screen message. 

I never have problems ordering at other web sites with my Google Chrome web browser.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 21, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> At 1st I had problems ordering with my Google Chrome web browser where in "My Cart" I clicked on "Proceed to Checkout" & it popped up a message saying "Updating" that stayed on the screen forever not letting me go to the next step to order this $49 hunting combo bundle, so I went to my Microsoft Internet Explorer web browser & ordered it with no problems.
> 
> After reading what you did, I went back to check the  Walmart "My Cart" web page with my Google Chrome web browser & found it's still $49 there.  Like you, I can still increase the quantity & click on update & then "save items for later", but when I click on "Proceed to Checkout" I still experience the same problem with the "Updating" message popping up for a long long time (over 5 minutes & more) but it never goes to the next step for finishing the order.  I still have items saved at $49 & also items for $49 in "My Cart" but I cannot order even one bundle in My Cart because of this same problem with Chrome getting stuck on the "Updating" screen message.
> 
> I never have problems ordering at other web sites with my Google Chrome web browser.



I installed Apple's Safari on my CPU and I have been very very happy with it's operation. I would recommend it to everyone.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 22, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sounds like there's lots of us in this same boat after seeing others reports above, too.
> 
> An old lady at the Walmart store pick-up counter tried to give me an extra free Ameristep Avenger Hang-On or Loc-On treestand, but I was honest with her & told her that was too many of 'em & that she needs to check the shipping label to make sure it had my name on it 1st. Hope that's not what Walmart employees are doing & giving away others Rapid Rails to the wrong customers.



I did get my last set of rails yesterday!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 22, 2012)

The wife and I are in our new set and she likes it.


----------



## hounddog9 (Dec 22, 2012)

Has any body tried the stand out? is it any good?
I'll stick to my viper, The older i get the more i lisen to the little voice in my head.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 23, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> I did get my last set of rails yesterday!



Appreciate the update.  Glad to hear the good news for you which gives hope to the rest of us.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 25, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> I did get my last set of rails yesterday!



Just saw some rocking good news arriving Monday from Walmart that my last set of rapid rails arrived & are ready for pick-up at the store.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 26, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> I did get my last set of rails yesterday!



I was glad today to pick up my last set of rapid rails at the Walmart store.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Borntohuntandfish try contacting google about it. They may have a way to get through it and get the deal. I'm guessing you don't have a log in or anything like that on Walmart so that you could access it from another browser. Chrome has there quirks but google is good about getting there issues taken care of.
The quirks stink but they are few and far between and worth it considering the speed chrome offers


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 27, 2012)

Munkywrench said:


> Borntohuntandfish try contacting google about it. They may have a way to get through it and get the deal. I'm guessing you don't have a log in or anything like that on Walmart so that you could access it from another browser. Chrome has there quirks but google is good about getting there issues taken care of.
> The quirks stink but they are few and far between and worth it considering the speed chrome offers



You're right, I need to contact Google for help on this one to get more of the deals, while I can also usually fix most PC problems.  If Chrome used the same cookies or temp files for Walmart's shopping cart as Mozilla Firefox or Internet Explorer, then I could copy them over but it's not likely.  No, I do not have a Walmart web site login.  Yep, you're right that Chrome is way faster than other web browsers but I've also had some streaming video problems in the past with Chrome that the other 2 browsers did not have but Google eventually fixed that.  I'm still expecting Google technical support to simply say re-install Chrome which would wipe out the Walmart shopping cart items & saved items which is easy to say to avoid the debugging process. 

Thanks for the good reminder.


----------

